# finally built a new lathe tool holder



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

In my annals of procrastination, this doesn't even rate a close second, since I've only been saying that I'd get around to it for 2 to 3 years.

I kept messing up the Sketchup design so that part took about 4 hours when I think it should only have taken maybe 2. I got so tired of it that I didn't include the backstop sheets in sketchup.

Then I managed to screw up a few things while building it, but I was able to recover pretty gracefully and with only a few really loud cusswords but what I think should have been maybe a 5 or 6 hour job ending up taking more than 10, even though I had the sketchup layout to work from.

All in all, not a totally happy experience but the good news is that I'm satisfied with the result. Now if I can just remember to not bend over my lathe and back my butt into the gouges ... :laughing:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That should keep things handy.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

That's a nice design; I'll have to make one for myself.
My magnetic tool holder isn’t working out the gouges keep sliding off.
Thanks for the post.
Vince


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

If you use sketchup and would like my files to modify for your own use, just let me know.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice. I like the design of this one. Everything looks like it is right at your finger tips. Do you think that the lower boxes might become a pain to get things out of? You're not getting any younger you know. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Very nice. I like the design of this one. Everything looks like it is right at your finger tips. Do you think that the lower boxes might become a pain to get things out of? You're not getting any younger you know. :laughing:
> Ken


 You got that right, Ken. Actually what I worried about more is stabbing myself in the wrist with a skew while reaching for another one, but in practise it is turning out to not be an issue at all.

As I posted on a turning forum, the other thing I have to worry about it bending over the lathe and backing into this wall of points and deflating my ego. :icon_smile:

Paul


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

phinds said:


> If you use sketchup and would like my files to modify for your own use, just let me know.


Thanks Paul,
Please send me your files to [email protected] :thumbsup:

Vince


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

phinds said:


> Actually what I worried about more is stabbing myself in the wrist with a skew while reaching for another one


 
Just out of curiosity, I saw in a post a while ago, that another forum member (I think it might be Mike Hawkins) has something like a foam pipe insulation around the metal sections of his lathe chisels. You could mark the ends of your handles for identification and put the foam around them and turn the chisels around the other way. At least the identifying marks on the end of the chisels would help you choose the correct one and the foam would protect your chisel.
Just an idea.
Ken


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

vcooney said:


> Thanks Paul,
> Please send me your files to [email protected] :thumbsup:
> 
> Vince


 
done


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

This is the design our club uses. I have adapted it for my own workshop, too. Its attached to the nova lathe stand with 2 metal braces under the wooden bench behind. I'll post pics of the attachments after Easter when we have our next meeting. If anyone wants more info, I'll post that then as well.


----------



## WoodEraser (Feb 3, 2012)

I like your tool stand could I get the sketchup for it?

[email protected]

TY


----------



## Bart Leetch (Jan 28, 2012)

vcooney said:


> That's a nice design; I'll have to make one for myself.
> My magnetic tool holder isn’t working out the gouges keep sliding off.
> Thanks for the post.
> Vince


Put a wood support underneath with shallow pockets drilled out with a forstner bit for the bottom of the handles to set into.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Good idea Bart, thanks.

Vince


----------



## mopar400 (Sep 22, 2015)

Like your design
Wood you send me the sketchup files

Thanks Bob

[email protected]


----------



## jbernaeyge (Jan 24, 2014)

that is a great design. very mobile to


----------



## Bart Leetch (Jan 28, 2012)

mopar400 said:


> Like your design
> Wood you send me the sketchup files
> 
> Thanks Bob
> ...


There are no files this was made in less than 15 minutes. Just take a flat stick drill some pockets in it using a forstner bit & screw another stick to it for a vertical piece to screw to a wall mine is screwed to the side of my air cleaner dust remover behind the lathe & then screw the magnetic bar to the same surface & put your tools on it.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

